# Weiche Auswahlkante bei Beschneidungspfad?



## Margit_ (14. Dezember 2008)

Liebe Leute,

ich hab bisher immer mit *Alphakanälen *gearbeitet, deswegen kenn ich mich mit *Beschneidungspfaden *nicht aus (die ich aber nun brauche, um ein Bild mit Transaprenzen ins InDesing zu importieren).

Nun meine Fragen dazu:

1) Kann man bei Beschneidungspfaden irgendwie *weiche Auswahlkanten *erzeugen?

2) Ich erstelle den Pfad aus der Auswahl, die ich wirklich sehr sorgfältig und äüßerst detailreich gemacht habe. Trotzdem wird der umgewandelte Pfad immer ziemlich ungenau, "mogelt" sich mit Ecken um eigentlich runde Kanten etc...

Weiss jemand Rat?

Vielen Dank, LG,
Margit


----------



## Dicrivity (15. Dezember 2008)

hi,
Also die Pfade kann man so weich machen wie man will  in dem man auf die linie zwischen 2 Punkten klickt mit Strg gedrückter Taste (versuch auch mal ohne STRG)
Dann wird ein Tangente erstellt  ,die kannste dann bewegen


2)
noch weicher gehts leider nicht. Du kannst zwar Toleranz einstellen aber das bringt dir wenig.
Das Pfadwerkzeug ist ein Defizit bei Photoshop und man kann kaum den gewünschten Effekt erzielen. Ilustrator soll da vorteile haben


----------



## Margit_ (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Dicrivity,

Danke für Deine Antwort!
Ich meine allerdings nicht, dass ich den Pfad direkt - wie Du sagst "weicher" --> also runder hinkriegen muss, sondern dass eben eine *Auswahlkante weich* ist, d.h. dass ein ausgeschnittenes Objekt leicht aus-faded ins transparente, und die Schnittlinie also nicht ganz hart ist.

Das geht bei Auswahlen und auch bei Alphakanälen.
Nur, geht es auch bei Beschneidungspfaden?

Hoffe, es weiss noch jemand eine Antwort,
LG, Margit


----------

